# I already know you love bikes, why not work in a bike shop too?



## Calmar (Mar 30, 2006)

Working in a bike shop is a great way to both supplement your income and make your passion (obsession) more affordable. We're looking for some good people to help us continue our tradition of excellent customer service. If you're interested, please send a resume to us at info [at] calmarcycles [dot] com. We need part time salespeople, part time bike builders (flexible schedule), and mechanics. Retail experience is a bonus (when's the last time you heard that?  ). FYI, here is the text of our official ad.

Calmar Bicycles is looking for part-time and seasonal employees to supplement its staff of professionals. We are looking for motivated individuals with a passion for excellence that will help Calmar Bicycles set the standard in the South Bay for customer service and quality repairs. Experience in specialty retail sales or professional experience in a bike shop is a plus but not required. 

Calmar Bicycles is a growing shop with a long history of exceptional service to mountain bikers and a commitment to great fit for road cyclists. We carry Trek, Specialized, Santa Cruz, Fisher, Redline and Lemond. If you would like to take part in making Calmar Bicycles the best shop in the South Bay, then send your resume to the link below. For more information about Calmar Bicycles, visit our website at www.calmarcycles.com. 

Calmar Bicycles is an EOE.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Will my wages earned at Calmar Cycles be enough to pay my $3,600.00 mortgage each month, with money left over for $350/week daycare costs? If so, I’d consider quitting my high-tech day job.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I believe he said "supplement your income", not replace.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

wipeout said:


> I believe he said "supplement your income", not replace.


Aww man!!! :cryin:


----------

